# Extended End Plate Moment Connection Question



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 13, 2019)

The AISC Guide 4 seems to present examples and design guide based on seismic criteria. It states the first edition was more so for wind loads. Unfortunately, I can't find the first edition. If I understand correctly the approach for this design is based on the Moment Capacity of the beam and not the applied moment at the connection. Can anyone agree or comment on this? My design is for minimal loading compared to the capacity of the member, so the bolt and plate result is twice as I had projected. Also, I am not in seismic conditions.  Any thoughts on solving for Mpl by assigning the plate thickness wanted, as opposed to solving for it, and comparing phi Mpl vs applied moment at connection and calling it a day?

Thanks,


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 17, 2019)

So, I used AISC Guide 16. It allows the use of pretensioned or snug tight bolts. Guide 4 is a little too much for just windloads and a small building such as the one I"m doing (16ft eave height.) However, AISC Steel Construction Manual 2nd Edition LRFD or ASD 9th Edition have a great section on extended plate moment connections. Luckily my old boss had these on the shelf collecting dust. All this said, AISC construction manual 14th Edition does have a note that the moment used for calculation does NOT have to be the flexural capacity of the Beam. I just some how missed it. It allows you to use 60% of the Flexural Capacity at minimum unless of course your applied moment is greater than this, but less than the full flexural capacity of your beam. Just thought I'd answer my own question in case someone else might make use of this.


----------



## User1 (Sep 18, 2019)

GREEN BOOK!!!


----------



## PowerStroke79_PE (Sep 18, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> GREEN BOOK!!!


Yes. And the AISC LRFD Second Edition is Silver. Does the 9th edition (Green Book) not have an LRFD companion?


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Nopes.

The first LRFD book was blue like the AISC 15th edition.


----------



## cal91 (Sep 19, 2019)

Good SE practice question...

What color is the LRFD companion to the AISC 9th edition (Green Book).

A. Blue

B. Green

C. Silver

D. Not applicable. There is no LRFD companion to the AISC 9th edition.


----------



## Titleistguy (Sep 27, 2019)

kevo_55 said:


> Nopes.
> 
> The first LRFD book was blue like the AISC 15th edition.


I feel like the 15th edition is more similar to the 7th edition in terms of color.

I maybe be wrong here, but I could have swore the 1st LRFD book was more of a Phthalo blue?  Phthalo isn't on the poster below but its somewhere between Azure and Egyptian in my opinion, watch any Bob Ross painting series to get a heavy dose of Phthalo and Prussian blue.  But I digress.


----------



## Titleistguy (Sep 27, 2019)

Yes the LRFD's are uniquely missing from my collection, thats largely inpart b/c I've never needed it.  My college career was exclusively black book, and when I started working it was all green book (thanks old timers), and black book ... with some pink (14th).


----------



## Titleistguy (Sep 27, 2019)

cal91 said:


> Good SE practice question...
> 
> What color is the LRFD companion to the AISC 9th edition (Green Book).
> 
> ...


D, however, there is a nice hard cover connections companion with the 9th edition that is hard to get a hold of.  Also a nice hard cover connections companion with the eight edition I believe.


----------



## StruEng (Oct 2, 2019)

cal91 said:


> Good SE practice question...
> 
> What color is the LRFD companion to the AISC 9th edition (Green Book).
> 
> ...


Technically a good 'PE Structural' practice question now that NCEES changed the name of the exam for no good reason.


----------

